# What type of RACE TIRES shoud I get?



## stevenj2025 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey everyone,
I run my Nissan 350z in B Stock in Autocrosses, but I need some help on tire choice selection. What do you recommend based on the modifications that I have done to the car? here is the digital garage to see mods:

Steven Johnson / stevenj on FullSolo

I currently have BFG G-force Sports in rear 340 treadwear (245/45/17x8)
fronts are Direzza Straspecs 200 treadwear (same)

I need to beat this RX-8 that has some Khumos


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

thought about some barely legal avons?


----------



## crug75hid (Oct 10, 2009)

get some which can be turned over for whole day track racing!
they prove cheap


----------

